# Supermarkets



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

It's me again, can someone please tell me is there a big supermarket like our Asda in the UK in the Paphos area. I have been to the one in Chlorika called Papa Antonios Paps for short but was wandering are there any larger supermarkets as I move out soon. Also do you have a store like our Matalans that sell everything if not I will miss my Matalan, Ar well never mind still can't wait to get there

Cherie x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

The newest supermarket is Orphanides which is in the Paphos Mall (which is not really a Mall like we know it though). It is well laid out, spacious and you can get a few other items as well like some electronics, gifts, towels etc. As for a store where you can get everything there is only Debenhams where there is a small grocery store then the shop where there is clothing, cosmetics, kitchen and homeware. There is also Carrefour, the French chain store, which is similar to Orphanides. You may have to go to a couple stores to find everything you need/want as they all carry different items and not all carry everything. The main big grocery stores are: Papantoniou, Carrefour and Orphanides. There are numerous local, smaller ones too which I am sometimes surprised by the selectoion of items stocked like at Thrassos on the Geroskipou Rd. Overall, you can find a lot of items from home or you will get good at improvising and making things yourself which is what we do when we miss something. However, we haven't found any one shop that can compare to the selection or size of what we are used to in the US, but we have all we need and are happy with it! ;-)


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

When we first moved over in 2005 there was very little in the way of choice in big stores - since then the bigger malls have been built and there is now a better selection of larger shops including IKEA in Nicosia - but there is nothing compared to Matalan, TKMaxx or any of the discount stores in the UK. 

We do all or shopping for shoes, clothes on our trips back to the UK as the prices here for the same goods are ridiculously high. Of course the trick is to go local and choose different things to keep the shopping bills down. If you try to source the same things you're used to in the UK you'll end up running about from shop to shop and spending a small fortune on exorbitant markups.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your reply, I will have to go to Matalan before I come out ha! also what about good reasonable furniture store for beds coffee table and bedding and not over priced

Thanks Cherie x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Forgot to say weather here is COLD, WET and windy had to come home from doing a car boot sale to get rid of my excess goods (JUNK )
xxxx


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Cherie
we tried the big Carrfour up near the international school and it seemed to have everything in it, no where in Cyprus has anything like ASDA Primark or Matalan those are all the things I will miss the most too I intend to send money over to my sister and Mum get me things for my husband to bring back for me on his trips home i just love my bargains have to arrange my trips home around the sales, my advice to you is hit the shops before you go lol x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will all find that once you have lived here for a year or two you will no longer hanker after the British shops. 
You will find shops here that you like and you will adapt your diet to eating local foods.
Yes there will always be the little things that you will bring back with you when you go to the UK for visits or ask people to bring over when they visit you but the importance of British goods becomes less.
I no longer shop for clothes or shoes when we go over as I have found shops here which I like. Someone mentioned shoes being cheaper(Kimonas i think) but I have found a shop in paphos old town which has very nice shoes at very reasonable prices. I recently went there to buy one pair of shoes and came out with 4 pairs of really good quality shoes for around 120euros. I dont think 30 euros for a nice pair of shoes is expensive.

Veronica


----------



## antrikos (Aug 24, 2009)

*papantoniou and orfanides i guess*

papantoniou and orfanides i guess


----------

